# Your favorite boss



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2010)

We all have bosses we love to fight. What are yours?

--------------------

the eight Phases from .hack.
 Even though only a few of them were tough, the BGM and overall gameplay was more than enough fun for me

Clockwerk (Sly Cooper 1&2) Come on. A giant fucking metal bird that shoots lasers

Ansem (KH1) murr murr submit

whatever the fuck that thing was at the end of Dead Space. I don't need an explanation for this one

Thats


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2010)

Ridley is the biggest badass I can think of. You kill him once, and his response is more or less "fuck you I'm a cyborg". You kill him again, "Fuck you I'm a _mutant_ cyborg". Hard to believe that he used to be a Furby.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ansem (KH1) murr murr submit


 
I counted how many times he said Darkness once while fighting him. 57. (YMMV depending on how fast you beat him, lol)


My favorites: 

- LUCA "MOTHAFUCKIN'" BLIGHT from Suikoden 2. You want a bad ass, there he is. Send THREE parties of six after him, he doesn't die. Duel with the main character after? Still doesn't die. Bombard him with arrows after THAT? He'll just crawl up a hill to spite you.

- Bongo Bongo from Ocarina of Time was always my favorite boss. He's just so cool-looking!

- Gilgamesh and Enkidu from Final Fantasy V. Probably just for his character. "Ladies and gentleman! And ladies dressed as gentleman!"


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I counted how many times he said Darkness once while fighting him. 57. (YMMV depending on how fast you beat him, lol)


 

LOL

I forgot:

Cubia (dothack) Fuck yes, it caused [The World] to crash with _just it's voice_. And you can't even really kill it

Yami (Okami) So much fun pummeling an evil fetal dolphin X3

The Pope (Devil May Cry 4) Come one, it's THE POPE.


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 20, 2010)

End of Duke Nukem 3D

cheerleaders, 10-story alien, tits, football ...'nuff-said


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't seem to think of many favorite boss villains. I have favorite games, but they seem devoid of cool boss-ness. Neff from Altered Beast holds a special place in my heart though. I kind of wish they'd do a remake of that game (I pretend the current remakes don't exist).


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 20, 2010)

My favorite boss was the one that took us surfing on our days off.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2010)

Oliver.

It's not even a contest.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2010)

Olga Flow, PSO ep. 2, hurray for one hit kills for even folks at level 200 on ulitmate


----------



## Tycho (Oct 20, 2010)

The Master from Fallout.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 20, 2010)

Ghaleon. Lunar: Silver Star Story


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Why has no-one mentioned Kefka?


----------



## Riley (Oct 20, 2010)

Demon Wall from FF4, simply because I defeated it on the last turn possible and it was intense.
Ultros from FF6, because...  "VWEE HEE HEE, GAME OVER!  DON'T TEASE THE OCTOPUS, KIDS!"
Hizagshizawa from The World Ends With You.  TIME FOR A TASTE TEST!
Minamimoto from TWEWY, again because of his dialogue.  Sine!  Cosine!  TANGENT!
Xan Kreigor from Unreal Tournament.  He was using something more difficult than the highest AI setting, he always had the invisibility pickup, and was ultimately really annoying.  But _damned if he wasn't cool._


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why has no-one mentioned Kefka?


 because he isnt that quite the fave.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> because he isnt that quite the fave.


 
D=

But he's awesome.


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why has no-one mentioned Kefka?


 That was a pretty epic fight, though I tend to consider them two seperate fights, 1 for the crazy tree of dead magic gods, and one for Kefka himself, who, while being pretty much the best FF villian, pretty much threw that fight and presented zero challenge.

My favorite vote goes to Mother Brain in Super Metroid. That fight scared the shit out of me as a child.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Olga Flow, PSO ep. 2, hurray for one hit kills for even folks at level 200 on ulitmate



I remember this.  Loved this boss.  Was so fun when he took your soul too.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 20, 2010)

oh oh totally forgot the Mother games! Giygas in EB and Masked Man in M3. Gosh did M3 throw me for a loop.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 20, 2010)

The last boss in ikaruga.  All you could do is dodge and change polarities a few million times.
Air diver last boss.  Low on fuel and ammo you had to take him out with a radar that only made a blip of him every few seconds.

Lost  Odyssey the  optional Killalon boss.  Had to fight this thing with as low hp as possible to have a good chance to win.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 20, 2010)

The final boss in Lost Odyssey. Loved the battle music, it was so epic. Really gets the blood going.
Illidan in World of Warcraft. Just epic on so many levels. Beating him meant so much to me.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The Master from Fallout.


 I was thinking of him too, but I had to go with the Lieutenant from Fallout. That guy was one sick fuck, and a great voice.


----------



## Barak (Oct 21, 2010)

Arch-demon from Dragon Age 

That shit was epic... or.... hm....

Hazama from Blazblue, on hell Difficulty....THAT SHIT IS HARD D:


----------



## Attaman (Oct 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The Master from Fallout.


It's that you can fight him, or do it solely via speech in a plausible manner, isn't it?

Also, Dagoth Ur for me.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 21, 2010)

Black Rabite.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Black Rabite.


 ffffffffffff-


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2010)

Attaman said:


> It's that you can fight him, or do it solely via speech in a plausible manner, isn't it?
> 
> Also, Dagoth Ur for me.


 
Yup.  He may be a bizarre mutant with a thoroughly warped mind and an IQ in the high 300s but he can be reasoned with.  He's not EVIL.  He's convinced that what he's doing is mankind's salvation.

And Dagoth Ur's a pretty awesome boss, too.  The fact that Bethesda didn't include an option for siding with him, bringing the Sixth House to power and destroying the traitorous demigods of the Tribunal is shameful, honestly.


----------



## Ames (Oct 22, 2010)

Not exactly a boss fight, but that last part of Half-life 2 episode 2 with all those striders and hunters.

Shit gets INTENSE.

Also, The End in Metal Gear Solid 3.  And The Boss on hard mode.  (She fucking snaps you in half if you try to CQC her T_T)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2010)

The Magic Mirror in Birth by Sleep. I was looking forward to that fight, because that looked so epic. Even if the queen either acted constipated to make it mad or threw mountain dew at it to make it angry. other fights I was looking forward too? Captain Hook - because it's *so* fun to torment him by throwing him off the ship or lighting his pants on fire. Why do I get such a sick pleasure out of doing that? 

Lessee, Bass in Megaman Battle Network 2, the real one. 

Baron Geddon in World of Warcraft, because I liked when people blew each other up for kicks after the fight just got so easy. Same with the airship fight. 

Lessee, also fun bosses. There's Corvus in Dragon Quest IX. Even if I just wtfpwned him. (Seriously, I hit him for 1999 with a Parallax. That's like what, almost 2/3rds of his HP?) Orgodemir and Rhapthorne in Dragon Quest IX as well, because they're actually challenging. (Yes I know I hacked the game - that's because I can't legitimately access DLC thanks to the fact that we don't ahve the right encryption key.) 

Russell in Bully is also pretty fun to fight, because he's so stupid.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh geez....I have too many "Favorite bosses"


----------



## BlueEevee (Oct 22, 2010)

Pink Bean from Maple Story
Mother Brain from Super Metroid
The Count of Groundsoaking Blood and Bass from MMBN6


----------



## Jahd (Oct 22, 2010)

Freya from Star Ocean: Tteot. She looks like a goofy little pixie in that version, but moments into the fight you start to get the feeling that things are terribly, terribly wrong...and then you die. It's just that easy.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 22, 2010)

Bosses?

All of the melee bosses from Dead Rising -- I used to think the escaped convicts in the malls courtyard were trouble, but they were easy cakes to bring down.


----------



## Minuet (Oct 23, 2010)

The Boss in _Metal Gear Solid 3_ definitely holds the top spot.  Heck, just the environment you fight her in makes it worth keeping a save there (or, I guess, Subsistence has a feature where you can replay the boss battles).

Other favorites are Dark Link in _Ocarina of Time_ and Miz Ruby Gator in the first _Sly Cooper_ game.


----------



## Inya (Oct 23, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Bosses?
> 
> All of the melee bosses from Dead Rising -- I used to think the escaped convicts in the malls courtyard were trouble, but they were easy cakes to bring down.


 
Adam is the best phyco ever only because of the small chainsaws, which to me is the best weapon in the whole game.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yami (Okami) So much fun pummeling an evil fetal dolphin X3


 
Oh god, so many exorcism scrolls (I like doing things the easy way.)

I started my new game. I had bought 40 large exorcism scrolls (in addition to the 20 I already had) and when I started the game, there was one. One scroll. That fucking round bastard ATE them.

And how could you say Okami without mentioning the Canine Warriors, Oki, Lechku and Nechku, and Orochi? (Most people hate Orochi because honestly who wants to fight that guy 3 times, but seriously you're getting an 8-headed dragon drunk off his ass and then kicking the shit out of him. So entertaining.)


----------



## SydneySnake (Oct 24, 2010)

My favorite is probably the Master Hand from Smash Brothers as sad as that may be. Other then that, Ganon and Bowser have been my other favorites.


----------



## dragoncrescent (Oct 24, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Olga Flow, PSO ep. 2, hurray for one hit kills for even folks at level 200 on ulitmate


 
Wow... yeah, Olga Flow was pretty horrific. I love its strategy for battling you. In online mode, he essentially forces you to kill one of your  own teammates.

As for favorites, I would have to say the Doomsday Zone from Sonic 3+Knuckles. The whole LEVEL is the boss fight.

Oh, and Tabuu from Super Smash Bros. Brawl. A voiceless, faceless, monstrosity who had ALREADY killed the entire cast once wasn't bad enough, but it took Sonic the Hedgehog to break his wings, and five other characters to bring him down.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 24, 2010)

Remember me?

Damn, chills done my spine every time when I face this thing.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 24, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> (image)
> 
> Remember me?
> 
> Damn, chills done my spine every time when I face this thing.


 
That's my gf's favorite colossus too :0

if she answered this thread she'd say like "every colossus" hahaha... she plays that game so much


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 25, 2010)

Liar said:


> Oh god, so many exorcism scrolls (I like doing things the easy way.)
> 
> I started my new game. I had bought 40 large exorcism scrolls (in addition to the 20 I already had) and when I started the game, there was one. One scroll. That fucking round bastard ATE them.
> 
> And how could you say Okami without mentioning the Canine Warriors, Oki, Lechku and Nechku, and Orochi? (Most people hate Orochi because honestly who wants to fight that guy 3 times, but seriously you're getting an 8-headed dragon drunk off his ass and then kicking the shit out of him. So entertaining.)


 

Because Orochi was tedious, and the others were cake


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Because Orochi was tedious, and the others were cake


 
Not really, I beat him within 30 minutes the first go around (which is fast for video game bosses).


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 25, 2010)

Liar said:


> Not really, I beat him within 30 minutes the first go around (which is fast for video game bosses).


 
The first time was a lot of fun, the second not so much. Third time: AUGHUGHUGH! 

The entire process was this: get crunked, punch, rinse and repeat. SO BORING


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The first time was a lot of fun, the second not so much. Third time: AUGHUGHUGH!
> 
> The entire process was this: get crunked, punch, rinse and repeat. SO BORING


 
At least they space it out. And the third time you don't have to slash heads (who in the hell thought that would be fun once, god forbid _two_ times?)


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 25, 2010)

Liar said:


> At least they space it out. And the third time you don't have to slash heads (who in the hell thought that would be fun once, god forbid _two_ times?)


 
Yeah. 

But Yami and its transforming ball of fuck. Ball -> flaming ball -> ROBOT -> DEMONIC ROBOT HAND!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But Yami and its transforming ball of fuck. Ball -> flaming ball -> ROBOT -> DEMONIC ROBOT HAND!


 
All with a fetus inside.

That's just strange.


----------



## Xavan (Oct 25, 2010)

@Liar Goddamn your scary avatar, I'm afraid it'll change faces if I look away.
Probably Uno (or Uni, Unu, something like that) from mebagman battle network 4:Red Sun
First boss in game I ever beat (cus halo 2 doesn't have bosses). I like fighting the portal worm in Half-Life opposing force, but my most recent favorite was the big war over Hoover damn with me siding with Caesers Legion (I orginally thought it was Ceaser). If you can guess what game this I will award you nothing but sheer minimal satistfaction. Only because you deserved it.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

Xavan said:


> @Liar Goddamn your scary avatar, I'm afraid it'll change faces if I look away.


 
I'm glad people are taking notice of it, my old one was much too cute and boring to represent me. 

I should make this avatar into a .gif


----------



## Xavan (Oct 25, 2010)

Liar said:


> I'm glad people are taking notice of it, my old one was much too cute and boring to represent me.
> 
> I should make this avatar into a .gif



It's cool and scary and all but... where the fuck are it's eyes!?! Did someone pop 'em out to do the nasty? Kinda reminds of the Landlady story.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2010)

Xavan said:


> It's cool and scary and all but... where the fuck are it's eyes!?! Did someone pop 'em out to do the nasty? Kinda reminds of the Landlady story.


 
It's from a short video called Mr Fox.

His old eyes broke, so he replaced them.


----------



## Atrie (Oct 25, 2010)

Frank horrigan, Fallout 2. I thought it was funny to taunt him before hand, and then pop his face off after.
The terminator bale of hay from conkers bad fur day. Buff you, asshole!
Shadow of the colossus. 'nuff said. 
Duke, tales of vesparia. Wait what, I have to do WHAT to get that secret mission?
and more, just cant remember any.


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 25, 2010)

runescape bosses freak me out


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oliver.
> 
> It's not even a contest.


 
You're right, it isn't a contest, it's a favorites thread.

Dark Samus from Metroid Primes 2 and 3 was always fun to face off against. So was Dark Link from OoT. I like pretty much any boss that mimics you, or is your same size and stature.

Also, the fight with Yami at the end of Okami was heart-wrenching and awesome.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2010)

Wait, does the Monkey with a Bag of Explosives from Dad Game count?


----------



## Riptor (Oct 26, 2010)

The Devil Hand, from God Hand. I know I probably mention God Hand in every single one of these 'best ____ ever?' threads, and there's a very, very good reason for that.

For some reason or other, I've always had a thing for 'evil counterpart' fights, as cliche as they may be. Devil Hand does basically everything you do, only better, and he has a cool pair of sunglasses that you don't have. He also has an attack that involves punching you at superhuman speeds. So what do you do? You start punching HIM back at the same speed, hitting fist-to-fist until you manage to get an opening, slamming him into the wall.

_Man, _I love God Hand.

While we're on the subject of Capcom, I've always liked their final bosses in the versus games, even Magneto way back in that X-Men game they did in '94. It's mostly the music, which makes the fight pretty amazing no matter how much of a cheap bastard he actually is.


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 26, 2010)

i don't have a favorite boss for video games but my fav "boss" from D&D was fighting a red dragon great wyrm. that was a bitch and a half.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> You're right, it isn't a contest, it's a favorites thread.


 

I meant it's not even a contest amongst my favorite bosses!


----------



## Auto-Fox (Oct 26, 2010)

- Mr. X from Streets of Rage 1-2. He'll shoot his own men to try and hurt you. That's dedication!

- Pluto, from Astro Boy: Omega Factor. An honorable opponent who doesn't WANT to fight, but is programmed for nothing else.

- The giant monster final boss from Ranger X. Just because he's friggin' awesome.


----------



## Jw (Oct 26, 2010)

Quadraxis from Metroid Prime 2- the sheer thrill of tearing things apart limb by limb.

Several of them could be Legend of Zelda bosses from OOT, MM, WW or TP. But my favoritee is probably Volvagia from Ocarina of Time. 
"Rawr, I'm a dragon!"
"Screw you, I got a dress and a hammer, you are gonna die"

One of the best bosses because of the plot twist: Kessler from inFamous. Battle wasn't extremely remarkable, but when that character unraveled, well-- I'll just say it would be a surprise for most people. 

There's more, just too lazy to think of them right now.


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Hive Mind from Dead Space, since it has one of the death scenes for Icaas as well.

The railgun from Toy Soldiers

Frank Fontaine from Bioshock


----------



## Pine (Oct 26, 2010)

GLADoS from Portal.
I love the dark humor in lines such as:

"This is your fault. I'm going to kill you. And all the cake is gone. You don't even care, do you?"


----------



## Tycho (Oct 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wait, does the Monkey with a Bag of Explosives from Dad Game count?


 
Definitely.  Flash games are fair game.



Atrie said:


> Frank horrigan, Fallout 2. I thought it was funny to taunt him before hand, and then pop his face off after.


 
I always thought Frankie was terribly dull, personally... token gigantic super-thug boss dedicated to your annihilation.  The fight itself could get interesting, though, depending on choices you made right before meeting him.

aaaagh dblpost


----------



## Pine (Oct 26, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


>


 
such a fun boss fight...


----------



## Cam (Oct 26, 2010)

The first boss in Einhander

So much fun


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll be honest, my all time favorite boss had to be RED in Pokemon Crystal. He was so eerily quiet before and even during the battle, it really freaked me out as a kid. I also closely followed the show, and it seemed really creepy at the time to be fighting that infamous Pikachu. That and the battle music was totally new, my heart hammered that day. I couldn't believe it that I won. I still don't. xD

Following in a very close second is The Great Mighty Poo from Conker's Bad Fur Day. Because seriously, there is no cooler boss in my book than a huge opera-singing pile of shit. Also, it really struck me as awkward, having to eat chocolate in that fight.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Alma on Master Ninja Mode in Ninja Gaiden Black

Now that is one fun chaotic boss fight to keep you on your toes xD


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 27, 2010)

Contra bosses in general. How often do you fight giant robot alien heart colon worm doll monsters in games nowdays? ^^

Also, the Great Mighty Poo from Conker and the fistfight against Ocelot at the end of MGS4 are pretty good too.


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 27, 2010)

All the bosses in Metroid Prime 1 & 2


----------



## Kvasir (Oct 27, 2010)

My favorite Boss character is the Dragon Volvagia from Zelda Ocarina of Time. And the Ice Queen lady from Dark Cloud... i love that music its so haunting. The last Boss in Dark Alliance is pretty cool too, along with Jack of Blades from Fable. ^^


----------

